

One-Liner Bash-Based Continuous Integration (OLBABACI) - philprx
http://www.tmplab.org/2015/06/13/one-liner-bash-based-continuous-integration-olbabaci/

======
stephenr
I agree with the basic premise that CI can be much simpler than eg Jenkins
makes it, but the idea that what they're doing in that one line is equivalent
to CI is a bit of a stretch

